# TT maxima



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Anybody know if there is a twin turbo setup for a maxima no matter the cost i just want to know if there is anyway to get twin turbo setup....doesnt matter what exstensive modification is needed just want to know how to get twin turbo in a maxima


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

which maxima?


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> Anybody know if there is a twin turbo setup for a maxima no matter the cost i just want to know if there is anyway to get twin turbo setup....doesnt matter what exstensive modification is needed just want to know how to get twin turbo in a maxima


The problem that nobody seems to have overcome is that there is so little space between the engine and the firewall for mounting the second turbo. And there's not really enough room between the engine and the radiator, either. All the turbo Maximas I've ever seen have a single turbo mounted about where the battery normally is, and the battery is moved to the trunk. I have seen a picture of a twin turbo, rear mounted VQ30 in a dune buggy, though.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Chuck said:


> which maxima?


4th and 5th Gen


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Stephen Max said:


> The problem that nobody seems to have overcome is that there is so little space between the engine and the firewall for mounting the second turbo. And there's not really enough room between the engine and the radiator, either. All the turbo Maximas I've ever seen have a single turbo mounted about where the battery normally is, and the battery is moved to the trunk. I have seen a picture of a twin turbo, rear mounted VQ30 in a dune buggy, though.


i was trying to find out if there is a way to setup a twin turbo in a max before i start going into fabrication of trying to make one my own self


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

RB26Maxima said:


> i was trying to find out if there is a way to setup a twin turbo in a max before i start going into fabrication of trying to make one my own self


SInce it has obviously not been done or at least documented and there is no kit why would asking this keep you from doing it if cost is not an option. You said something about no matter what modification is needed. It can be done with enough $$$ so start fabbing.


----------

